# HS80 questions



## Indyal (Oct 30, 2011)

I have an older HS80 Honda snowblower. Last year the needle/seat started leaking and it ended up filling the crankcase with gas. I didnt notice it in time and believe I have done some motor damage. I did change the needle but it still leaks. Has anyone had this same issue and what did you end up doing to resolve it? Is there a good place to get parts for these motors. Is there good aftermarket parts available? Anywhere I can get some specs for this motor to do some measuring/checking for damage (cylinder walls).

Thank You
Alan


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If you replaced the needle and seat and it still isn't working my guess is either the seat didn't seat right, there was crud in the fuel system that blocked it up again or the float was leaking and filling with gas causing it to sink.

Not sure about this specific Honda engine, but most of them have a smaller bowl before the main fuel bowl that they call a sediment cup. This collects most of the dirt before it makes it to the carb so made sure you unscrew that and clean it out too.

Make sure to change the oil before starting it.

Any small engine shop should carry Honda parts.

In the future always turn off the fuel valve when not in use.


----------



## Indyal (Oct 30, 2011)

Shryp said:


> If you replaced the needle and seat and it still isn't working my guess is either the seat didn't seat right, there was crud in the fuel system that blocked it up again or the float was leaking and filling with gas causing it to sink.
> 
> Not sure about this specific Honda engine, but most of them have a smaller bowl before the main fuel bowl that they call a sediment cup. This collects most of the dirt before it makes it to the carb so made sure you unscrew that and clean it out too.
> 
> ...


I bought a new needle from Honda dealer. Cost was over $40. The seat is part of the carb and cannot be replaced. New needle did not resolve leak. Floats are fine and set to spec. Likely need a new carb.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Holy crap, you got ripped off.

Honda Needle & Seats | MFG Supply

Honda Small Engine Replacment Carbs | MFG Supply

Honda Engine Parts

You can also try amazon.com. They usually have some good deals.

Sometimes the floats can get a leak. They still look fine, but then they fill with gas and it causes it to not push the needle up. Also sometimes the needle and the chamber for it in the carb get so gummed up it becomes glued in and doesn't move.

Make sure the spot on the carb where the needle meets is clean and smooth. No dirt or anything stuck there and no burrs or cracks.

I am pretty new to small engines and have mostly only worked on Tecumsehs so maybe someone else with more experience with Honda will be around soon.


----------



## Indyal (Oct 30, 2011)

Any1 know where I can get some specs for this motor? cylinder/piston clearance, valve clearance, torque specs, etc? All that I have is the owners manual.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I can't find anything right now, but a search for "Honda GX240" should give you something if you look through all the links. I have to go soon.


----------



## chevyman_de (Oct 2, 2011)

The shop manuals from the European Honda site may help:
Honda Engines Europe EEC - GX 240


----------



## Indyal (Oct 30, 2011)

chevyman_de said:


> The shop manuals from the European Honda site may help:
> Honda Engines Europe EEC - GX 240


This is a great link although it only provides the first half of the shop manual. Do you have a link that will supply the entire manual?

Thanks
Alan


----------



## Indyal (Oct 30, 2011)

Can anyone advise what to use for gear oil in the transmission for this model?

Thank You
Alan


----------



## chevyman_de (Oct 2, 2011)

Indyal said:


> This is a great link although it only provides the first half of the shop manual. Do you have a link that will supply the entire manual?


I wasn't aware that this was only half the book. Found the link via Google and didn't notice that it was an extract.
Seems that the only way to get the complete manual is buying the printed version. And I was so happy to find that link. Sorry.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Honda tends to keep their service manuals to themselves. You might try checking with your local Honda Power Equipment dealer on what oil to use. The quantity is listed on this chart, but it doesn't mention the type.
Plano Power Equipment - Honda GX240, GX340 Service Specifications


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

For USA customers, Honda sells paper copies of service manuals for most models. You can buy them directly from either our distributor Service Manuals, Owner Manuals, Wiring Diagrams, Service Bulletins - Helm Incorporated or many popular models are sold by Honda on eBay too. 

The Part Number for the HS80 shop manual is 6173601. 

HS80 Service Manual on Service Manuals, Owner Manuals, Wiring Diagrams, Service Bulletins - Helm Incorporated *HS55K1-K2/80K0-K1 Snowblower Shop Manual - Helm Incorporated
*HS80 Service Manual on ebay: *Honda HS55 HS80 55 80 Snow Blow Service Repair Manual 6173601 | eBay

*Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding was my opinion alone.


----------



## chevyman_de (Oct 2, 2011)

The owner manual is available for download. But even though it is really informative, the auger tranny is almost nonexistent in that manual. Nothing about the lubricant, the capacity, a maintenance schedule...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The Honda Hydrostatic Fluid number is PN 08208-HST01 and below that number is H/C 3334638.

On the back of the bottle it states: Honda Genuine Hydrostatic Fluid has been specifically formulated for use in Honda type hydrostatic transmissions.
Produces maximum force at all temperatures
Pour point exceeds -50*C

call a dealer ?? I didn't find a substitute.

Honda Power Equipment - Find a dealer


----------

